# Google Earth Panoramio photographs Trojan warning



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

This is a heads up.

I am an avid contributer to putting photographs on Google Earth (GE) - I have over 400 photos & panoramas there.

After years of happy contributions, in the last 12 hours, I have had several 'Viewer comments' on my photos/Panoramio page. 

The comment contains a link to an executable file. The link is to a virus/trojan. On investigating this morning, I discovered that hundreds of Panoramio/GE contributers have also been spammed in the same way.

If you visit look at any photograph on GE, the photographs are safe. However, you may also see a comment about the photo from another viewer with a the link to a **.exe*. *Do not click that link*. Panoramio are taking action on removing the miscreant comments but it does take a few hours before it disappears. (I have manually removed dangerous comments from my page.)

Just be cautious when clicking on any links.:4-thatsba


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Thanks for the warning...I look forward to seeing your pics.

I've always been curious what satisfaction is to be obtained from anonymous actions like this one. I’d understand it if there were a profit to be made but just knowing you infected the computers of random people you’ll never know??? I don’t get it.Maybe there’s an underground awards show to present the winner with a golden statue.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Click here for a direct link to my GE/Panoramio page

The first page and a half are recent uploads :wave:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks Don, I rarely visit Google Earth but I will pass the word around that everyone should avoid clicking on those .exe links . 

On the other hand, I would like to know how Google was broached and whether there is any other hidden threat elsewhere that hasn't been found yet ?? Why is it that People must spoil things for others all the time .. beats me !!


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Panoramio is similar to a forum in as much as that any member can make a comment or ask a question of a contributer.

For example, I saw a photo taken from the air of the peninsular in New Zealand where I used to live. It clearly showed my old home. I sent a comment (like a posting) to the contributer asking if he would sell me a larger copy...


... he didn't respond


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks for the heads-up on that Donald - I haven't yet explored Panoramio as much as I should have, I lost my template for round tuits, several PC's ago :grin:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

You no longer have any excuses - Here it is again!


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks Don .. I'll bookmark it so that I never have to wait again :laugh: Just visit this page again and it'll be done in no time :grin:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Ditto here, thanks lots Donald ray: :grin:


----------

